# Puppy to Adult Coloring Question



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, and I recently saw a post about it but there wasn't too much info in it, so I am posting my own. I have a question about puppy coloring and how it changes as they grow up. There is a pup I may get that is about 85% black with the exception of her feet and a little on her cheeks where she is tan. Her mom and dad are both bi colors; mostly tan with just the black saddle back and muzzle. Is it common for pups to come out looking MUCH darker than the parents then lighten up that much? It seems pretty drastic. 

Any pics of progression would be appreciated. The personality/temperament is by far most important, but the look is something I would like to understand better so I know what my dog will most likely look like in a couple years.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ALL black and tan/red/brown puppies are born almost all black with spots of brown on feet, chest, face. As they grow, the adult pattern emerges. Bi-color is a proper term for a black body with tan on lower legs and a few spots on chest and *maybe* eyebrows....the saddle pattern you are describing is what the pups from these parents will look like - probably pretty quickly! 

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma There is a pup I may get that is about 85% black with the exception of her feet and a little on her cheeks where she is tan. Her mom and dad are both bi colors; mostly tan with just the black saddle back and muzzle. Is it common for pups to come out looking MUCH darker than the parents then lighten up that much? It seems pretty drastic.


Black/tan pups are born mostly black and will be quite dark when young. As they age, the black receeds and they become more tan. Best way to get a guess on what a black/tan pup will look like as an adult is to look at the parents. If the parents are dark, pup will probably be a dark black/tan (often referred to as a blanket pattern). If the parents are light, pup will also be light.

A small terminology correction here though:


> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma Her mom and dad are both bi colors; mostly tan with just the black saddle back and muzzle.


These are not bi-colors. Bi-color is a mostly black dog with only small tan markings on the feet, and sometimes face and chest. Very similar to a Doberman or Rottweiler.

What you are describing are typical saddle patterned black/tan.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, the puppies are basically black when they are born. Nikon was almost all black but he will be a black and red with the black saddle/mask.

Maybe this helps...

Nikon's litter at birth









Nikon at 4 weeks









Nikon at 8 weeks









Nikon at 16 weeks









Nikon's sire









Nikon's (pregnant) dam


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

And here is a bi-color at 9 weeks:








and at 20 months:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto at 5 weeks









At 10 weeks









About 4 1/2 months when his color really started coming in









At 6 months (last week)









Otto is much lighter in the mask than either of his parents. Otto's parents are products of similar matchups, pure black male to a light red sable female. This produced his parents who look they could be litter mates but aren't related at all except 5/6 generations back.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

If I didn't know better one would think that my boy keeps getting stolen and replaced with another pup! The color changes have been remarkable to say the least. We picked a dark, mostly black pup. Küry is a Long Coat and we went for the furriest of the pups. He is now starting to look like his parents only with a long coat. That being said perhaps the parents are the key to the final result. Hope these pics will be helpful to you. These changes have taken place over a 4 month period, how amazing! If you would like to see his parents pics here are the links for them also. -Lisa

Sire: Ory Rumina Moravia http://characterk9.com/ory_pedigree.htm
Dam: Xitta vom Streek http://characterk9.com/xitta_pedigree.htm

2 Months








3 Months








Almost 4 months (Reminds me of a Sheltie here)








5 months (Losing most of his fur do to illness)








Healthy again and new adult coat begining








6 Months These were taken in the last few days


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a bi-color and a black and tan.

Reich is a bi-color, both of her parents were black and tans. This was her at about 10-12 weeks-



















Here she is at about 10 mos of age-









Now, next to my male who is 5 months-









Him at 6 weeks-









You can tell with him, at 6 weeks he already had more tan than she did at 10 weeks...and as he grows, so does the amount of lighter coloring on him.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks! The pics are very helpful.


----------

